# WinMX tweak settings



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Thought I'd post this one here, even though you can usually find something about it in Software 

This is how mine is setup:

File Transfers:

As you go thru the boxes:

180, 600, 300, 300, 300, 60, 60, 45, 45

Queuing:

Again, from top to bottom:

30, 30, 1, 1, 2, 14.4

Bandwith Throttle ( the important one):

Your modem: Whats its speed? Have a look here:

http://www.testmyspeed.com/speedtests/international.htm

If you're USA,

http://www.testmyspeed.com/index.html

Now, I have been trying some tweaking this weekend, and have this.

I use a modem that has a speed of roughly 512k.

Looking at this table:

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/j.buchanan/winmx/limiting.html

Right at the bottom, I have chosen the following:

'Limit Outgoing Bandwidth' = 52000

So, and with another tweak, try having a look at your modem speed, then use the table. This is how I have it set to now:

Settings | Internet Connection

Incoming TCP Connections: Listen on Port 16699 
In/Out UDP Packets: 16257 (used to be 6257)

Bandwidth Throttle:

Tick the second box, and I have mine set to 52000. The top box sets itself automatically. I set this Blank to begin with

Close the Settings, shut down WinMX, and try again. What should happen, is if someone is downlaoding from you, and one of the files that you requested kicks in to download, then your tranfer size increases, and theirs decreases.

Feel free to add more tips. I have a few to add, but the pc with that HD on has died, so no WinMX for me 

Yet.... 

Regards

eddie


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

eddie5659, I think your post was too thorough. I can't find any extra bits in my WinMX setup to add.
It's not really a tweak, but MXLinx is quite a useful add-on to WinMX. It has a variety of functions including Hash Codes, so you can make sure the file you are downloading is not fake. It also reduces the time for Auto Find Sources, so you don't get put back in the queue just because of bad timing. And it has some lovely anti-leecher features to cancel those pesky leechers when you aren't there. Head to http://sharepoint.glt.pl/ for more details.
Another thing to mention would be adding OpenNap servers. WinMX has support for all serversbased on the Napster protocol, so you can widen your searches by having extra OpenNap servers added into WinMX. To do that I use a program called NapMX, which searches for OpenNap servers and then makes a list for you. You can download it and other programs at SharePoint as well.
Happy WinMXing everyone.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thats a good tip, AtreideS.

I know that you can also download the server list, for the day that you log on.

Now, this is from memory, as my main HD is on a dead pc, and I want this pc totally clean, just internet and game use 

If you go to Search, and look for servers. I think its a wsx file. Its very small, and should have the same date on, as the date you're searching.

Go to the OpenNap and add the list, that you downloaded.

Now, a list will apear, in red. This means that they're all offline.

Its best to just search in the one OpenNap at any one time. 

So, click on the first, or expand it with the +
Click Connect, and wait to see if it connects. Don't be dismayed if it doesn't, just wait for all the others to have a go, then move onto the next ones.

Make sure that you Disconnect the WinMX Peer Network in the Main page, before you try and connect to OpenNap.

Then, when you eventually get connected, you can search as normal. 



Well, cheated on the main bit above, as I found a link here at TSG 


May look at that program when my pc is fully working....whenever that will be 

eddie


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2003)

I seem to get alot of "remotely queing" or whatever and can`t find a song to d/l.What exactly is this queing and what can i do to stop it .I get it almost every time i try to d/l a song !


...............tks


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Queuing is when you are trying to download a file from someone but they already have people downloading from them, so you are put in a queue until it's your turn. To minimise queuing, only download files that are green (under the Server Status column) when listed in the search results. And also set the Auto Find Sources to the lowest setting, that way you will get ahead of other people. But for best spots in the queue use MXLinx, as it lowers the AFS to lower than what WinMX allows.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2003)

got it ......tks


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

700mb_80min: If you get the Remote Queing bit, then if you rightclick on the purple writing (where it says remotely Queued at 12, eg), then choose Enter Remote Queue.

Can't remember the full wording for it, but its the first option when you rightclick.

Then, you will be in the normal queue that you're used to seeing, ie the blue words.

You can also highlight a few at a time, in the case of popular files, all being remotely queued. Just use the Shift key, as you do to highlight files as normal. Then, rightclick as above.

eddie


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2003)

will try 5659.....thank you also !


----------



## computer_par (Jul 20, 2003)

I've recently noticed that some people auto start in my queue, like for example if I have set that only two people can be downloading from e at the same time, I've seen a third, fourth, fifth ... person downloading from me. 

I've seen it with and without MXMoni running, and as soon as I seen them autostart in my queue and I check MXMoni, there is no auto-trade happening.

What's going on here? Is there any way that we can "hack" winMX and auto start ourselves in somebody else's queue?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome, computer_par

Yes there is, and its so easy 

When you look for files to download, and you click to start, you may see many that become red . If you expand using the + next to the file name, you will see the user(s) in pink .

Now, rightclick on the pink bit, choose Enter Remote Queue, or something like that. Then, it will become yellow as its looking for scources, and then finally it'll turn blue , for when its in a queue.

If you have a load of users in the download, you can use the Shift or Ctrl key to highlight many at one o.

Regards

eddie


----------



## computer_par (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks for the answer, but in this case I will enter into their queue, I will not start myself in their machines to start downloading my bytes from them.

What I meant is: I have my WinMX set to have only to people downloading from me, I've seeing more than three without my intervention. So something is allowing this third user to download from me ... have you seen this?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I see now.

Have a look at this bit, in the tweaks at the top:



> Queuing:
> 
> Again, from top to bottom:
> 
> 30, 30, 1, 1, 2, 14.4


Does that help?

eddie


----------



## iamstuck (Aug 6, 2001)

i have kazaa and winmx. and i put my the same shared folder path for both of them.
ie: C:\Shared folder

y cant ppl do the same and share sum files that cannot be found in kazaa and but can be found in winmx. Winmx for me is very slow at downloading. but kazaa only takes like 4 mins for the same file im downloading in winmx. i dont put them on the same time. so im asking ppl to do the same.

i really want to download these magic (card, coin magic) videos in winmx but the ques goes up 100 and whenever i enter them.

My question is. Is there a way in kazaa that i can browse through winmx networking??? so i can search through winmx using kazaa?

any answer is appreciated.


----------

